# Which 2x2?



## collinbxyz (Jan 8, 2011)

Which 2x2 should I get? Ghost hand or maru? I have a lanlan that broke, and I want a 2x2 that's good, but something different. If there is another 2x2 that's even better, you can say that, although from what I know ghost hand, maru and lanlan are best. I want a cube a little faster than lanlan with descent corner cutting. What do you suggest?


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 8, 2011)

This one's amazing


----------



## JackJ (Jan 8, 2011)

Lurk more. I've seen like 20 threads on this in the last month.


----------



## bigbee99 (Jan 8, 2011)

I would suggest a Ghist Hand or a ShengShou


----------



## brandbest1 (Mar 15, 2011)

what about a v-cube 2? And 2a or 2b?


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 15, 2011)

bigbee99 said:


> I would suggest a Ghist Hand or a ShengShou


 
Unless I'm missing the joke, but these 2 cubes are the same. I suggest LanLan.
JackJ: I'd be amazed if you showed me 20 'what 2x2' threads. I doubt there were even 5.


----------



## Ordos_Koala (Mar 15, 2011)

brandbest1 said:


> what about a v-cube 2? And 2a or 2b?


 
b (pillowed) is pretty much just for collection... for speedcubing you can't even use it in competition


----------



## ImJustANubCuber (Mar 15, 2011)

brandbest1 said:


> what about a v-cube 2? And 2a or 2b?


 
2a. you're probably won't be used to a pillowed 2x2, 2b tends to lock up for some reason, and its competition illegal.


----------



## ManSpider (Mar 15, 2011)

Any info why it's illegal? I couldn't find anything 



ImJustANubCuber said:


> 2a. you're probably won't be used to a pillowed 2x2, 2b tends to lock up for some reason, and its competition illegal.


----------



## yomaster (Mar 15, 2011)

My Lanlan broke, too. I made the mistake of trying an Eastsheen. It's terrible!


----------



## cubeslayer (Mar 15, 2011)

Umm, I recommend the lan lan ( works fine, haven't lubed it...sub 8 avg), however thrwast likes the V-cube 2a...try out w/e floats your boat.


----------



## sa11297 (Mar 15, 2011)

v cube if you can afford it.
lan lan is the next best.
then ghosthand coming very close to lanlan
then yj and maru and diansheng and others (in no particular order)
lastly eastsheen which doesnt corner cut, overturns and locks up


----------



## maggot (Mar 15, 2011)

ManSpider said:


> Any info why it's illegal? I couldn't find anything



it is an advantage to have a pillowed puzzle because you have a biased view. it is stated that you are not able to use a puzzle in which you would have an advantage. this is why the stickerless guhong is not competition legal. the only reason why the 7x7 is acceptable is because the only available 7x7 are pillowed, assuming you dont use a KO cube, but that is irrelevant. 

and grats for bumping a thread which was pointless imho.


----------



## splinteh (Mar 15, 2011)

If you don't mind spending a bit more, go for the v cube or Maru. If you want something that costs a bit less, get a ghost hand/shenshou


----------



## theace (Mar 17, 2011)

IMO, anything apart from a LanLan, Shenshou or Ghosthand is a waste.


----------



## Mike Crozack (Mar 17, 2011)

I'd say get V-cube, its the best after lubing and such
if you cant afford that, or for some reason dont want it, i'd get another lanlan


----------



## collinbxyz (Mar 17, 2011)

This is funny that this thread was dead for over two months =P
BTW I got the Maru
Than I got a ghost hand from Cubedepot at SJC which is now my main.


----------



## Cool Frog (Mar 17, 2011)

LanLan internal pops suck


----------



## cubersunite (Mar 17, 2011)

I have a LanLan and haven't had a single pop, there are just some oddballs that come from LanLan that have some issues, but the majority work GREAT


----------



## Bapao (Mar 18, 2011)

The EastSheen doesn't have springs so it locks like crazy.


----------



## ric d (Oct 24, 2011)

Get a Wittwo (Type C) 2x2 I got a 4.82 avg when I ususally avg about 5.50. Unfortunately I lost it or someone stole it.


----------



## collinbxyz (Oct 24, 2011)

ric d said:


> Get a Wittwo (Type C) 2x2 I got a 4.82 avg when I ususally avg about 5.50. Unfortunately I lost it or someone stole it.


 
This is really surprising to see this thread by me get bumped  one minute ago

But I think I got the Maru 2x2 (not sure what this thread was for exactly, this was a very useless and unnecessary thread). But I do have a lubix wittwo 2x2 now, and it's my main. I know that you are new and all, but try not to bump threads like this, especially when it was over 9 months old... then bumped 2 months later... then now, 7 months after that :fp


----------



## JyH (Oct 24, 2011)

ric d said:


> Get a Wittwo (Type C) 2x2 I got a 4.82 avg when I ususally avg about 5.50. Unfortunately I lost it or someone stole it.


 
I know this is your second day on the forums, but please pay attention to the thread's date and stop bumping old threads (posting so they come back to the top).

EDIT: ^^What he said.


----------

